# Router table



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I went to the local Sears Hardware Store for a wire brush but came home with a bit more. 

They had the model 26609 router table for $48.97 minus the 10% club discount (until Feb 9?). The list price for this is 199.??, this is like the model 26608 that you can find on the web (reg $179.99 on sale for $149.99 until Feb 9) but it comes with a 10pc 1/4" shank carbide bit set (926002 $69.99) and a work light (923499 $19.99).

I don't know how many of these are left but with the forum off line this is as soon as I could let you know about it.

For $44.07 I bought one and yes it is not wonderful but for the price??????

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, Dr Zook was kidding when he said you needed a router for each bit... but it sounds like a great deal.


----------



## splinter (Feb 8, 2005)

*I couldn't find the router table you mentioned*

I went online at the Sears website but I couldn' find it there. Was this an in store special only?








reible said:


> I went to the local Sears Hardware Store for a wire brush but came home with a bit more.
> 
> They had the model 26609 router table for $48.97 minus the 10% club discount (until Feb 9?). The list price for this is 199.??, this is like the model 26608 that you can find on the web (reg $179.99 on sale for $149.99 until Feb 9) but it comes with a 10pc 1/4" shank carbide bit set (926002 $69.99) and a work light (923499 $19.99).
> 
> ...


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

DOH! I was informed Sears US and Sears Canada are two separate entities. That border changes everything. Smokin deal if you can get it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

splinter said:


> I went online at the Sears website but I couldn' find it there. Was this an in store special only?


 The person at the store said they were closing them out so yes it is only at the stores, I didn't ask if the regular Sears stores had them too....... This was a Sears Hardware store. You should find the 26608 online, that is the table but this is a packaged deal with light and bits, a "value package". You have to assemble so the box is smaller then you might guess, if you happen in to the store they should be able to look up the part # to see if they have stock... or you could phone.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just FYI, when you are in Sears (in any US store) and see a price ending in .97 it is a sale or clearance price. If you are lucky enough to spot a price ending in .87 it is a blow out clearance price. This makes spotting good deals a bit easier.


----------



## jeffbob (Feb 8, 2005)

*jeff*

The Sears in Denton, TX has one more in the back room. I went today and the salesman told me. Good Luck.

Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, I went into one of the Sears Hardware Stores today to see if they had any of these tables left. The price tag was on the shelf for $47.97, and they were out of stock. I asked at the service desk to find another store that might have them. They refered me to a nearby mall store. The mall store had them in stock but one problem, the price was $148.99. I talked to the assistant store manager and was told there was no other sale on this table unless I could prove it. The manager informed me she would not call the Hardware store for verification, I could not pay for it at the Sears Hardware Store and pick it up there, and they would not do a stock transfer to the Sears Hardware store. In the morning I am heading back to the Sears Hardware store to see if one of the other Hardware stores has this in stock. Come Monday I am on the phone with Sears headquarters in Chicago to ask for an explanation. I believe I will mention the fact that I just love to contribute to woodworking forums...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Ed, I went into one of the Sears Hardware Stores today to see if they had any of these tables left. The price tag was on the shelf for $47.97, and they were out of stock. I asked at the service desk to find another store that might have them. They refered me to a nearby mall store. The mall store had them in stock but one problem, the price was $148.99. I talked to the assistant store manager and was told there was no other sale on this table unless I could prove it. The manager informed me she would not call the Hardware store for verification, I could not pay for it at the Sears Hardware Store and pick it up there, and they would not do a stock transfer to the Sears Hardware store. In the morning I am heading back to the Sears Hardware store to see if one of the other Hardware stores has this in stock. Come Monday I am on the phone with Sears headquarters in Chicago to ask for an explanation. I believe I will mention the fact that I just love to contribute to woodworking forums...


Mike,

This is exactly the reason that I have not done business with Sears in over 35 years. I see that they have still not changed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good news. I had friends visually check their local stores and located the table for the correct price. I spoke with the senior assistant manager of the problem store and both he and I will be contacting Chicago about this Monday. He verified the price at the other mall store with them but he can not change what they have in their computer. This guy is going out of his way to satisfy a customer and I appreciate that. Meanwhile, if anybody else could use a good portable table with $60 worth of bits and a nice worklight for $47.97 give it a shot.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the latest on the Sears fiasco. I happened to be by another Sears mall store and they had one of these packages in stock. This time the clearance price was $63.97. I ended up going to a third mall store where the package was $47.97 and THAT one is now happily assembled at my house. Ed, did you notice this kit has a shim that allows you to do edge jointing? The table I got was very good overall. Only thing wrong was the black rubber edge trim was slightly above the table edge. A quick trim with a razor blade and this baby is ready for action. This will be a great portable table.


----------

